# Could a Microwave Save Your Electronics During an EMP Attack?



## randomizer (Nov 13, 2012)

Razare said:


> BTW this post is making me want to start a business for doomsday preppers... a line of EMP shielded computers.... if only I had a fabrication facility and website guru.


Website guru reporting for duty. I want 40% of all profits. And I get a free EMP shielded computer, just in case


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

randomizer said:


> Website guru reporting for duty. I want 40% of all profits. And I get a free EMP shielded computer, just in case


If I were a greedy, motivated person, with an ounce of life ambition, I might actually pursue the idea.

No motivation, no ambition, and I just want enough money to pay my bills and then have fifty leftover at the end of the month. So this is the sort of idea I should have had when I was 20.

Anyone is welcome to use the idea and implement it... there's not much value in an idea without the vision and perseverance to see it through... it's in the ability to execute, that the true worth of the idea is manifested.


----------



## Razare (Apr 21, 2009)

But I'll just outline the basic idea here...

You take a normal computer, worth between $500 to $1000...

but then build your custom case, which is where the real hassle will be... you'll have to have something you've tested, which means producing an EMP energy and having the case dissipate that energy. You'll need a really smart physics nerd too, who can calculate that the case could withstand a nuclear EMP blast... though, I doubt the EMP test would reach that intensity.

So once the case design is done, you've basically spent what you had to spend in R&D. If you went to the right college campus, you could probably get the physics nerd... maybe with access to a lab to give assistance. (just be careful that the college doesn't have a claim on the business)

From then on, you will basically be turning lead into gold, as you'll assemble a computer from parts and put it in a case... and with good marketing and a good website, you would turn $1,500 into something worth up to $5,000.

The market is very limited, but they could be assembled in a garage, and customer support for the website could be run out of the house. 10 sales a year would make someone 25k pretty easily, and I could envision as high as 100 sales a year. Just spend some dough right on internet advertising.

If the business actually became successful... as in magazines or TV shows started gossiping about the product or reviewing it... you'd be a millionaire in no time.


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Razare said:


> If I were a greedy, motivated person, with an ounce of life ambition, I might actually pursue the idea.
> 
> No motivation, no ambition, and I just want enough money to pay my bills and then have fifty leftover at the end of the month. So this is the sort of idea I should have had when I was 20.
> 
> Anyone is welcome to use the idea and implement it... there's not much value in an idea without the vision and perseverance to see it through... it's in the ability to execute, that the true worth of the idea is manifested.


Link it to the ENTJ/ESTJ forum and the factory will be there before new year, just in time for 21 december. }:-D


----------



## Cosmicsense (Dec 7, 2011)

You realize how much radiation leaks out the sides of your average microwave? I wouldn't trust it in the case of an EMP. What seeps out, can also leak in.

All you need for a faraday cage is something that will consume the static electricity, and something that is anti-static. 

Basically a metal container lined with something like styrofoam, plastic, or cardboard. Make sure there's no leaks, and you're good to go. How do you make sure? Put something bright inside and place the container in a dark room...like a closet and check for light leakages.


----------

